# 12 fish and out by noon



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Hit the beach a little after 7 and couldn't keep the poles baited fast enough. Right a way I caught a pompano and a hardhead at the same time on one rig. Then a smaller Blue then a Black tip pup (3'). Later I caught a double of lady fish on one rig, you gotta love those sand fleas. Just after I thought about moving one of my poles to the west I caught the biggest blue I have ever seen, I didn't know that they got that big. About 11 I was thinking about leaving, I did one more bait check and before I left at noon I had 4 Whitings in the cooler too.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Blue*

Nice chomper first one I have seen down here.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Awesome blue!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice you was on FIRE! :thumbup::yes::thumbsup: ALL before noon, now that some excitment right there, and fish to eat too. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

what an awesome morning, that is a huge blue congratulations on a great morning


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you weigh the Blue? Just curious...I caught my biggest local Blue last year @ 5 pounds. Your's looks much bigger. They get huge on the East Coast! They call our Blues "Cocktail Blues".


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I think your blue could have eaten mine from Saturday 
Nice fish and report
All y'all people still catching pomps are making me sick, I can't seem to find them anymore


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a stud! I didn't even realize it was a blue.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice bluefish and love catching those bigger blues.Im from jersey and you can catch them off shore from end of may till December.We fish the Delaware bay in November for big stripers and around thanksgiving the big blue go crazy and chase bait fish all the way to the river.we call them alligator blues.they get up to 18 pounds but the average is about 12 pounds.they make you put steal leader on and they still rip them up.
Glad you had a great day and love to see women enjoy surf fishing.thanks for sharing your great day and love the pic.keep a bent rod. Tom.


----------



## 07 Fatboy (Jul 10, 2013)

Nice blue!! Biggest I've seen caught in local waters for sure.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow!!!! huge one there!!!!!


----------



## azndrew2 (Jun 7, 2013)

that is one big blue!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Man that's a hog of a blue. Back this spring a guy over in Destin got a couple like that on the fly. Real bruisers. I'd love to hook up with one that size - great fish!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

*Nice!*

Amazing blue! Makes my last blue look like a cocktail shrimp in comparison!


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow holy crap I'm sitting trying figure it out, Amber Jack, no wrong color; Jack Cravelle, nope shape isn't right. Wow that is a one big SOB.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

holy crap that makes my big blue look small


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice blue! i caught one about a month ago that was 34" and man what a fight!! i was using cut menhaden at night. cant wait to hook another one


----------



## Jefffhrey (Jul 27, 2013)

that is a huge blue congratulations on a great morning


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Big chopper for sure; imagine the Mako or Tiger that eats those...
thanks for sharing.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Normally our gulf bluefish run from 1-3 lbs but in the late 80s we had an invasion of big bluefish that terrorized the entire gulf for a season or until they were all caught out. Off Louisana I remember photos of guys pulling in half a trout, or just the head of a redfish. They were brutes. They would run the beach in small schools. A friend found some trapped in a seine off PSJ and clubbed em to death with a 2x4---we had a contest going for the biggest fish. He claimed he caught them but I couldn't find any hook marks so we disqualified him.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

By far, the biggest blue fish I have seen here. Florida record is 22 lb, 2 z. So, sorry, not near the record but still a great fish.


----------

